# One box enough



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

I go into winter with all the food a deep hive body will hold. I then plan to feed around the end of February or the first of March.


----------



## Jlockhart29 (Apr 29, 2016)

Got to remember these are Warre boxes not Lang. Two of the hives I made and are Warre size across, one foot by one foot but are Lang deep so I didnt have to cut frame sides pluse waste cedar lumber. The modified hives have about the same cub inches as a lang medium. The true Warre I figure about a honey supper. So even down hear your bees are going threw a whole deep over the Winter? I was my under the impression beeks up north went into Winter with 2 deeps using Langs. 1 brood 1 stores.


----------

